# How to upgrade from Acme Installer to the current version?



## yazyazoo (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a HP Touchpad that I put Android on when it was first possible sometime in Sept of 2011. I used the CM instructions from Rootzwiki and it had Honeycomb.

I was looking at the newer install that had cameras working. I would like to update.

I noticed that Acme installer is at #3. Can I just install this over the old one I already have?

Thanks.


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

Everything you need is here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/page__st__3340
Have fun.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

yazyazoo said:


> I have a HP Touchpad that I put Android on when it was first possible sometime in Sept of 2011.	I used the CM instructions from Rootzwiki and it had Honeycomb.
> 
> I was looking at the newer install that had cameras working. I would like to update.
> 
> ...


You could always checkout these threads








http://rootzwiki.com...or-cyanogenmod/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

http://rootzwiki.com...ds-edited-3613/


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yazyazoo said:


> I have a HP Touchpad that I put Android on when it was first possible sometime in Sept of 2011.	I used the CM instructions from Rootzwiki and it had Honeycomb.
> 
> I was looking at the newer install that had cameras working. I would like to update.
> 
> ...


If you already know how to run ACMEinstaller, then all you have to do is download and copy ACMEInstaller3 into the same folder where the older version is now, which should be the C:/program files/ Palm,inc folder. I would also delete the old ACMEInstaller to avoid accidentally using it. The command you put into the cmd window will now be: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can we just start a sticky:

CM7- ACME1
CM9- ACME 2 OR ACME3
CM10-ACME3 and so on?


----------

